# pkg install with options



## FlangeMonkey (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Do I misunderstand something here?  I like using the package management tools and I understand it isn't a replacement for ports, but I'd like to change the install options for nginx to add modules like http_dav, but cannot find out how to do this?

I can see the options when I run `pkg info nginx`.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2015)

FlangeMonkey said:


> I like using the package management tools and I understand it isn't a replacement for ports, but I'd like to change the install options for nginx to add modules like http_dav, but cannot find out how to do this?


You can't find it because it's not possible. The only way to change options is to build from ports or similarly build your own packages from a port. There's work planned to enable things like this but it's not there yet.

Currently, the only reason why a package keeps track of the options is so it knows when the options have changed and knows the package needs to be reinstalled.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response, I was getting to that conclusion...

I'm not mistaken then is assuming I need to deinstall from pkg and install from ports.

Thanks again,


----------

